
Microsoft and Yahoo Confirm Search Outages - chatman
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/02/following-bing-coms-brief-outage-search-yahoo-com-goes-down-too/
======
_nickwhite
I use Windows Phone, and I noticed. Voice commands (Cortana) didn't work at
all, and searching via the search button didn't work either. At one point
during the outage, hitting bing.com pulled up the default IIS page from
Windows Server 2012R2.

------
icantthinkofone
And no one noticed.

~~~
asyncwords
Bing provides search results for Siri and powers Cortana. I'm sure somebody
noticed.

------
kalleboo
> When you perform a web search from Yahoo.com, you’re redirected to
> search.yahoo.com, and this has only been returning a blank page

So Yahoo.com runs on PHP?

~~~
wtetzner
How did that quote indicate anything about PHP?

------
smegel
Just went to do a Yahoo search out of interest. The landing page was
reasonable...but the search results page were horrible. Look like something
out of the late 90s.

Maybe I have come to appreciate Google's integrated search results that show
snippets of News, Images and a kind of Wiki summary, all at the top in a well
structured way.

~~~
terrywhite
Yahoo is apparently creating a new search page now that Firefox will use it as
the default search engine in certain regions.

~~~
cpeterso
Yahoo's new search design will be rolled out to all users soon.

